# New piranha



## D9Pro (Jun 1, 2005)

I picked this bad boy at the swapmeet yesterday. The owner told me it was an South American piranha, but what is it's "scientific name"?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

A fat Pacu








or
colossoma macropomum

And Welcome aboard


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

an ugly pacu

eat it


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

pacu...


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

D9Pro said:


> I picked this bad boy at the swapmeet yesterday. The owner told me it was an South American piranha, but what is it's "scientific name"?
> [snapback]1049129[/snapback]​


This is too funny...


----------



## weidjd (Feb 13, 2005)

Yep that is a Black Diamond Pacu,


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

That fish will get enormous, if you like him, you willl need a huge tank, they eat like crazy and grow like crazy.

Sorry the guy ripped you off.

Lots of info on this site to learn many of the different piranha species, so it wont happen to you again.

Welcome to the site.

id complete


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

pacu not piranha


----------



## D9Pro (Jun 1, 2005)

henry 79 said:


> pacu not piranha
> [snapback]1049609[/snapback]​


Wished I posted this question this sooner. I wanted to show him off and invited my gf over to see it. She just laughed and said it was retarded-looking.

Can't believe I pad $50 for this fish









Do you guys know where I can find real piranhas in Michigan?


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

pacu.... They're not so bad.... lol


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

D9Pro said:


> henry 79 said:
> 
> 
> > pacu not piranha
> ...


look around your area or buy from the sponsors on the right


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

D9Pro said:


> henry 79 said:
> 
> 
> > pacu not piranha
> ...


check out the buy and sale forum...bring the fish back to the guy who sold it to you and shove it up his ass...all the way up his ass....


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

x-J-x said:


> D9Pro said:
> 
> 
> > henry 79 said:
> ...


he is right, get your money back from the person you bought the pacu


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

What a f**ker!!! I would take it back there and slap him on his melon with the fish!! Seriously I HATE people who try to con!!!

We have this guy at a LFS that "specializes" in piranha, discus and other rarities and he is currently selling juvenile RBPs as "black piranhas". When I confronted him about it he got all pissed and told me that "how was he supposed to know, he just gets the fish from the importer" What an A-hole!!! You know that after I confronted him about it and showed him the error of his ways he just continued selling them as "black piranha"!!!! GojamieGo knows the dude I am talking about!!!

All I can think about is crucifixtion!!!! Man I am pissed just thinking about it again...









Sorry guys my tirade is over..

Jay


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

I agree with Jaejae... but also that guy may NOT have known it wasnt a piranha... many people get them confused....


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Exactly...people need to relax. 
Not everyone is an expert on these fish and it could have been an honest mistake. I would just contact the guy, explain the situation and see how he corrects it. And no one likes to admit when they are wrong in a place of business so next time I would suggest a little more tact when dealing with a lfs employee instead of "I know all about these fish and you are wrong."

ID complete....Closed.


----------

